# thomson dtr box



## vincent123 (Apr 9, 2012)

my remote control does not respond to the tv i re boot twice i changed battery now what


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Moved to home support for further help


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Is it a third party programmable remote or the one that came with the TV?


----------

